
Ask HN: How to get reputable email IP? - chaoz_
We got assigned to the shared IP pool (SendGrid), where most of the IPs are blacklisted by Outlook. Most of the times emails are not even reaching spam (bounce, because of bad IP reputation).<p>We need to solve this problem ASAP: we can&#x27;t onboard new customers if they don&#x27;t receive our emails. Going to dedicated IP would require couple of weeks of warmup (and I&#x27;m doing it in background).<p>Is there a provider that would provide us with reputable shared IP with high sending volume?
======
Lorenz-Kraft
Hi, I'm not really much into SendGrid/Mailchimp and alike, but isn't this
their main purpose? Have you tried to contact SendGrid and report your issue?
As far as I know, these companies have agreements with each other to NOT BLOCK
their manages mail addresses/IPs by default.

~~~
chaoz_
From my experience, SendGrid support will respond within 2-3 days and there's
no guarantee they will agree to rotate the IP pool.

Bounce message clearly says that "part of providers network is on the
blacklist".

Wanted to know if there's a solution that worked instantly for "Outlook" for
someone.

------
verdverm
We use mailgun and have not had an issue. It's often cheaper than sendgrid too

